# Parentheses Build - Storm Giant



## BNFOS (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello all, a friend and I have started building pedals to appease our gear addiction, so far we've built six boxes ( Abyss, ADHD, Ungula, Bayonet and Muffler).  The Parentheses was the latest.  We built the three switch version and went through a number of diode pairs for the octave section, and one of the diode clipping stages.  Finally settled on a pair of matched 1N270's measuring in the low 300's.  The modified clipping stage uses a set of 1N5711, which are probably not to everyone's taste, but for me increases the palette of the pedal considerably.  We call it the Storm Giant (on account of us also being D&D nerds).

Here is a sound clip of the modified gain stage and the octave modified strat with a duncan hot rails through a Koch Jupiter with flat EQ.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/user-884545621%2Fstormgiant-1n5711

Case art is still being worked out, and of course, we're agonizing over the knob selection...


----------



## ThinAir (Sep 16, 2019)

Awesome.. Sounds huge!!


----------



## Gordo (Sep 17, 2019)

Nice clip!  I like the sound of the mods, almost has that Fender Blender roar to it


----------



## Barry (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice and thick tone, good looking build


----------



## BNFOS (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks.  Here’s an alternative case with art (currently just a sticker).


----------

